# Ultra noob question regarding an upgrade



## anthony911 (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey guys I'm completely new to FreeBSD or any command line operating systems. I preformed an upgrade from FreeBSD 6.1 to 7.2
The upgrade went fine everything worked.
I get 2 errors on boot up
one major
one minor
the minor one is

Bad configuration on line 17 and 21
/etc/ssh/sshd_config
When I do edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config the 2 lines 17 and 21 are the release lines

they were originally >>>>>> #### and <<<<<<< ####
I;m not really sure what to put them as I put them as 6.1 and 7.2 respectively but I still get that error.

My Major problem is in 6.1 internet worked fine no problems I was able to download all the updates and install the new operating system properly

7.2 when I boot I get the error

```
setting hostname: hostname.host.lan (it is written my actual hostname I just changed it for thread purposes)
net.inet6.ip6.auto_linklocal: 1 -> 0
lo0: flags=8049>UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
               inet6 fe80::1%lo0prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x3
               inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
               inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
route: writing to routing socket: network is unreachable
add net default: gateway 172.16.99.254: Network is unreachable
Additional routing options: .
Starting devd
```

and then it continues to load..
can someone tell me what I have to do to get my internet back up and running on this FreeBSD 7.2

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Jul 23, 2009)

anthony911 said:
			
		

> When I do edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config the 2 lines 17 and 21 are the release lines
> 
> they were originally >>>>>> #### and <<<<<<< ####
> I;m not really sure what to put them as I put them as 6.1 and 7.2 respectively but I still get that error.



Did you run mergemaster after the upgrade? Or did you use freebsd-update?




> 7.2 when I boot I get the error
> 
> ```
> setting hostname: hostname.host.lan (it is written my actual hostname I just changed it for thread purposes)
> ...



It looks like it doesn't detect your network card. What do you have in /etc/rc.conf regarding the network interfaces?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 23, 2009)

And post [cmd=]dmesg -a[/cmd].


----------



## anthony911 (Jul 23, 2009)

I used this guide to go from 6.1 to 7.2

```
Major upgrades e.g. 6.1 to 7.0 beta 4

1) We need to ensure that the ports tree is update before we begin- portsnap fetch update2) We also need to make sure that all our installed ports have are updated to the latest versions- cd /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portupgrade && make install clean
- portupgrade -a3) Obtain the latest version of the freebsd-update script. (If you are running FreeBSD 7.0-RC1 or FreeBSD 6.3-RC1 or later then you can skip this step)- mkdir /usr/local/freebsd-update
- fetch http://www.daemonology.net/freebsd-update/freebsd-update-upgrade.tgz

4) Extract the script

- tar -xf freebsd-update-upgrade.tgz

5) Run the script chaning the version number as required:

- sh freebsd-update.sh -f freebsd-update.conf -r 7.0-BETA4 upgrade

6) If everything runs fine with no errors install the updates:

- sh freebsd-update.sh -f freebsd-update.conf install

7) Restart the system:

- shutdown -r now

8) Run the script again to finish of the installation:

- sh freebsd-update.sh -f freebsd-update.conf install

9) Update all ports for the new version:

- portsnap -I update

10) Run the script one last time:

- sh freebsd-update.sh -f freebsd-update.conf install

11) Reboot last time:

- shutdown -r now

12) Finished, check the new version:

- uname -a

Done!

Check out these pages for more information:
```


```
ifconfig_lnc0="inet 172.16.99.33 netmask 255.255.255.0"
default router="172.16.99.254"
hostname="srvSpam.proitsol.lan"
check_quotas="NO"
sshd_enable="YES"
sendmail_enable="NONE"
postfix_enable="YES"
amavisd_enable="YES"
clamav_clamd_enable="YES"
clamav_freshclam_enable="YES"
spamd_enable="YES"
fetchmail_enable="NO"
apache2_enable="YES"
apacheSS1_enable="YES"
```

out of curiosity i just tried to type mergemaster and this is what i get
it asks me a bunch of times to either press 
use d to delete the old /var/temp/temproot and continue
use t to select a new temporary root directory


I had tried to do this before and I was always pressing D and my whole installation screwed up it was asking me for the full path of the shell to /bin/sh

So I redid the upgrade from 6.1 to 7.2 and I didn't get that error message again.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 23, 2009)

Check the dmesg output for the network interface card that was found, because *lnc* is no longer a valid driver!


----------



## anthony911 (Jul 23, 2009)

Just to give a better visual on the errors im getting


----------



## anthony911 (Jul 23, 2009)

A simple Dmesg gives me this output


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 23, 2009)

You may find this of interest:
http://ivoras.sharanet.org/freebsd/vmware.html



> 2. Don't use lnc
> 
> This tip is no longer current, as lnc doesn't exist in FreeBSD 7. It's still valid for FreeBSD 6.x versions.
> 
> While it's the default, lnc driver is the worst network driver for your virtual machine. It's GIANT-locked (meaning it doesn't allow for much parallelizm in the OS), and it's actually deprecated and will be dropped in FreeBSD 7. *The replacement for lnc is le* and it's present at least in FreeBSD 6.2 and newer, but it's not included in the default GENERIC kernel. Thus, you'll have to configure and compile a custom kernel with device lnc replaced with device le. (Just loading the if_le kernel module won't work because the lnc driver present in the kernel at boot time will detect and use the hardware first.)



I've greyed out the stuff that's probably not applicable to 7.2.

Try changing *ifconfig_lnc0* to *ifconfig_le0* in /etc/rc.conf and reboot. The le driver is in the GENERIC kernel for FreeBSD 7.2.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 23, 2009)

Instead of lnc0 try le0. Just change that line in /etc/rc.conf.

Since you've used freebsd-update don't run mergemaster. We'll try and fix sshd later on.


----------



## anthony911 (Jul 23, 2009)

it has worked
internet is back up and running
why did lnc0 work in 6.1 and not in 7.2??
What does Lnc stand for and Le?


(now the /etc/ssh/sshd_config problem) 
btw SirDice you are super helpful!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 23, 2009)

lnc and le are ways to identify NIC chipsets, see le(4). Did you read the VMware link above?


----------



## anthony911 (Jul 23, 2009)

no i didnt because the posts seem to be appearing late.
your post came before sirdice but i only saw sirdice first
sirdice post came like 20 mintues ago and yours right now 
im going to read that article now


----------



## anthony911 (Jul 23, 2009)

Ok so now that my FreeBSD VM works on this laptop I decided to copy the VM and bring it back to the server. I changed the rc.conf to have the right IP's
now in the server machine I can ping everything internally all my internal machines but if I try to ping something like google it says
Ping 64.223.161.147
pings it like 50 times if I let it go and I have 100% packet loss.


The only difference between these 2 machines is one is running VMWare Server 2.0 (the machine that has freebsd 7.2 working perfectly)
and the other is Vmware Server 1.06



The Host operating system on the machine with the VM running the working Freebsd is Winxp
the other one is Win2k3


----------



## SirDice (Jul 23, 2009)

The host' OS shouldn't matter. Are you sure you've selected a bridged interface for the fbsd guest?

Is the defaultrouter set correctly in /etc/rc.conf?


----------

